# Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake back in urgent



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Extremely Urgent!! Shelter is getting full and they will be euthanizing for space!!!

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
967 Griffin Pond Rd
Clarks Summit PA 18411
(570)586-3700

White female GS #(HSLC053080A) 2 yrs old? thin and a bit timid. Being examined, handled, and brushed produced no negative response other than her very cautious nature to all movement, No apparent training, took treats gently, She did take a stuffed toy and released it as soon as I touched it. We did dog test her with a very friendly senior beagle mix in the yard she did snap at him when he tried to approach her. She did not go after him, rather just reacted to him approaching her and most likely will improve
with more socialization, training, and confidence building. Arrival date 12/19/2009 

Snowflake has had a couple adoptions fall through, with no fault of her own.  She is scared more than aggressive and is in a cage next to an aggressive dog and would not even eat her food because it was on the adjoining wall to the kennel. She really needs out right now!!

An GSR-SP volunteer saw her again today walking with a man and teenage and said she was very relaxed and walking well on the leash with them.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Where is the dog? J/K she is pretty.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Very urgent! I can be pm'd for details.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

bump


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Do we know if she has any vetting?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Why isn't she on Petfinder?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

I don't have any idea...maybe the site just isn't updated?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

The sable boy isn't listed either.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

I know that. if you need the answers to these questions please call the shelter.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

I know the answer









Petfinder is never utd


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

also..never go by their petfinder or even their adoption floor...this shelter has way more dogs than ever hit petfinder or adoption floor.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Their petfinder is never up to date. I offered twice to pic their dogs and cats do updating.....they didn't seem very interested


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

That is so frustrating!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Quite a few of the dogs on here, in both urgent and nonurgent, are not listed on petfinder. I put all the contact information for the shelter in the original post.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Hey Michelle?

Idle thought....Could I come pic some of the ones in the back and put them on petfinder, with the shelter info, even if it wasn't an 'official' shelter activity? Do they allow access to non-employees?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Bump for this pretty girl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*



> Originally Posted By: Jax08Extremely Urgent!! Shelter is getting full and they will be euthanizing for space!!!
> 
> Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
> 967 Griffin Pond Rd
> ...


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Bump for this sweet girl!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

BandCsmom and another GSD savvy person eval'd snowflake yesterday with other dogs. I will let her tell her findings herself later. She also got pics. I do know that she found snowflake to be workable...with proper introduction and with someone that is savvy. She was temp tested with a low key male GSD and at the end...one person was able to walk both dogs together.









Thank you BandCsmom...you're the best


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*



































Here is the proof.....I had a friend help eval Snowflake with her 5 yr. male GSD. He is a very low key kind of guy. 
First we did a couple of passes with the dogs on the outside. Snowflake did react, but I would say that she was more nervous than anything. Then we passed with the dogs walking on the inside...again, just nervous. Then my friend and I got within 2 feet of eachother...Snowflake getting less nervous each time. Snowflake was sniffing the ground at one time and the male got to sniff her, with very little reaction. Then we just walked for a while, stopped and let them sniff. At this point my friend decided to take Snowflake from me and walk with both dogs.....OMG, It was a sight to see(just like on Cesar)I'm so sorry I didn't have my camera at that time. 
BTW, I work at this shelter and I will be the back-up contact when Kate is not able to be reached. You can also PM me and I can give you my cell # for a better contact. 
Earlier this day I was in Snowflake's cage(keep in mind that this was also close quarters and her guillotine door was down. I was on the longer side though).....I was able to touch her all over, even her tail.(she just reacted in a playful manner)I was also able to look into her mouth on numerous occasions. I would still say she should not go to a home with small children. Just because she is nervous.
Another tid bit of info(for whatever it is worth)her cage is directly next to a female Husky.....they are able to see eachother through the fence. (the Husky is also low key)I have yet to see any reactions from either dog.
I would say with proper SLOW introduction, she could be workable. She would probably do much better with a low key male, to help her confidence. Also a savvy human to help socialize her properly.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Thanks Maryann.......













Here is the shelter info..............

Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
967 Griffin Pond Rd. 
Clarks Summit, PA. 18411
(570)586-3700
Kate Andrews


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Thank you! Wonderful job!!


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

Update on Snowflake/Shelby.....She was adopted over the weekend. Wooohoooo!!!







I wasn't there, but I heard they are a very nice family and they are aware that she is nervous. So, any introductions should go slowly. Good luck Shelby/Snowflake.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Clarks Summit, PA-YF White Snowflake*

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Snowflake has been returned to the shelter due to some agressions issues with family members. It probably has more to do with her going to an inexperienced family who does not have the skills to establish rules and boundaries for her than actual agressive issues. A GSR-SP volunteer has offered to foster her if she gets along OK with his dog. 
Will update when I know more.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh no, poor snowflake...these rescue dogs have been thru so much. i hope that the gsr-sp foster works out. bless your heart dear girl.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Apparently she growled at members of the family. We spent alot of time outside playing with her today...and she is so sweet and sensitive....was very very playful..not a growl or any sign of any "aggression". I believe this is a case of a bad placement...that's all. She needs out badly! I'm very worried about her as well.......


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

I was with Mary Ann today at the shelter and I had absolutely no problems at all with this girl. She was friendly with me immediately, playful, laid her head in my lap as I loved on her, etc. I agree with Mary Ann that it was most llikely a bad placement . I honestly think this girl will thrive in an adult home, she exhibited absolutely NO signs of aggression . Unfortunately this girls only chance out will be rescue. She is worth it. I will help any way I can to facilitate a rescue, including transport. She does not have much time as they have a bunch of GSD's ( of course only 1 is in the adoption area, the rest are thrown in the back and forgotten about, with no chance of ever being adopted)


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm trying to confirm that one of our volunteers is going to the shelter with his Lab. If they get along....he will foster.


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

AWESOME, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let us know something when you know, I am stressing big time as there are so many, some are not even posted here yet I don't think. Each one we can get safe leaves me with time to concentrate on one of the others before time is up.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

was she agressive towards an adult or child? i am sad she is returned and hoping for the best for her!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I believe she growled at a child and the mother..........again...we have seen no aggression. I believe it wasn't an experienced home and a bad placement.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ugh, I hate it when these poor guys/gals get returned, through no fault of their own. Bump for Snowflake - in the right home I'm sure she would shine....

__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Sometimes kids aren't good with dogs. And - sometimes, when people aren't familiar with the breed they misinterpret behavior. When we first got our GSD, my then 6 year old thought the dog was snapping at her. The dog wasn't snapping. She just licked really loud.

This girl deserves a chance with someone who understands her.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

I work at this shelter and I see no aggression at all. It was just the wrong match. She is so much better than when she first came into the shelter(where she was extremely scared)now she comes up the cage and wags her tail. Granted, it didn't help that she was returned now, but I think she would thrive in a foster home where she can build her confidence and then go to an approved adopter. She is still a little nervous. So she probably shouldn't go to a home with small children. Definetly an experienced GSD home that can introduce her to the family and socialize her properly. Slow introductions to other dogs are highly recommended.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Snowflake needs a chance to get out of the shelter.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

Snowflake is out of the shelter and in foster care with GSRSEPA!!!!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Great news - thanks for the update and thanks to GSRSEPA!!


----------

